# Who has Hi-Jacked Summer???



## sasha1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi All....

This is an urgent plea...

Who ever has either Hi-jacked or Kidnapped summer...Could you please return it...

So far on the past week....Up here we have had...Rain, Hail, Showers, More Rain, Monsoon Conditions, Thunder, Wind/Potential Gale, More Rain, Cold, and just a glimpse of what I believe people call the sun.

Please whatever the ransom.....Can we have it back


Thank you

Heidi
x


----------



## Caroline (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't mind sharing my bit of sunshine with you, where shall I send it?


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I don't mind sharing my bit of sunshine with you, where shall I send it?




Awwwww...Thanks Caroline....up to Ulverston please..x...Its just started lashing it down again here

Heidi
x


----------



## Steff (Jul 24, 2009)

yess heidi your so right we have had wind rain sleet all sorts and are due thunder 2day arghhh i blame my dad for bringing the bad weather with him  hehe


----------



## Caroline (Jul 24, 2009)

We had some dreadfull weather back in June. My lot blamed it on the fact I had bought some garden furniture so we could sit outside, so if you've got new garden furniture send it back...


----------



## Einstein (Jul 25, 2009)

Chum of mine went to the Greek islands a couple of weeks ago and took it with her...

I'm in Corfu in three weeks time, so I know it's safe and already there 

This weather is testing the new roof I've just fitted on the shed though!


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi All,

Thank you to the Sun....He finally shining up here....warm, glorious blue sky, and just a few little white fluffy clouds...Brilliant

But tomorrow...forecast.....RAIN RAIN RAIN....BOOOOO.....

Heidi
x


----------



## Caroline (Jul 27, 2009)

I think the sun has gone on holiday as it was raining when I came to work this morning and I belive it still is...


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2009)

If it wasn't for the temperature, I'd think it was October, not July!


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Well it's lashing down here, windy and cold.....

More like late autumn......

Heidi
x


----------



## Caroline (Jul 27, 2009)

Sunshine must be on holiday, gone to sunnier plsces...


----------



## Steff (Jul 27, 2009)

oh WOW it is rain rain all the way here has been on since about 6 and no sign of it stopping arghhhhhhhh hate it lol x


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Well must say it started raining here at about 10 this morning and has'nt let up all day...

Heidi
x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 28, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Well must say it started raining here at about 10 this morning and has'nt let up all day...
> 
> Heidi
> x



Same here , bouncing down allllllll day today


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 29, 2009)

Was listening to the radio this morning, the MET office have changed there mind about August! it's not going to be a hot one, but a rubbish one, can't remember the word the used, but cr** is what they mean, woopie!!


----------



## Steff (Jul 29, 2009)

well wet start to the morning but the sun has just came out , hopefully it will last we are taken the lad off swimming later x


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 29, 2009)

steff09 said:


> well wet start to the morning but the sun has just came out , hopefully it will last we are taken the lad off swimming later x



Swimming in the garden Steff?? I hope not!!


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 29, 2009)

Maybe I'm the odd one out here but I don't mind the rain. I get uncomfortable when it's hot and my boyfriend hates any day above 25 degrees. Above 25 in London is not nice, buses and tubes are intolerable and everyone is grumpy. The current temperature between 20 and 25 is great for us, and my plants love it too.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 29, 2009)

Lizzie said:


> Maybe I'm the odd one out here but I don't mind the rain. I get uncomfortable when it's hot and my boyfriend hates any day above 25 degrees. Above 25 in London is not nice, buses and tubes are intolerable and everyone is grumpy. The current temperature between 20 and 25 is great for us, and my plants love it too.



You're not alone there Lizzie, but as I no longer use the tube regularly I quite enjoy a sweaty day in the summer now and again, but I'm also grateful for rain for the garden etc. Also I can over heat in the winter let alone a hot day on the tube!!


----------



## Steff (Jul 29, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Swimming in the garden Steff?? I hope not!!



I wish rossi that would make the elerly neighbour perk up


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 29, 2009)

Rain and more rain here today , my Bamboo is loving this wet weather and seems to have grown another foot in height


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Rain and more rain here today , my Bamboo is loving this wet weather and seems to have grown another foot in height




Hahahhaha.......Rain all the way up here too......and more to come..........at this rate we will all become amphibious creatures.....lol

Heidi
x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 29, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hahahhaha.......Rain all the way up here too......and more to come..........at this rate we will all become amphibious creatures.....lol
> 
> Heidi
> x



Hahaha yes good point , although I spend so much time in the shower that I do think I may already be Amphibious  Its a good job I dont mind rain as its all we seem to get here alllllllll the time lol


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Its been a truly glorious day up here today...sun..blue sky...a few clouds...and a little breezy.....but the sun has shone...yippppeeee

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 2, 2009)

here 2 the sun has been beaming thru the blinds tis a real change , fingers crossed it is same 2moz x


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 2, 2009)

steff09 said:


> here 2 the sun has been beaming thru the blinds tis a real change , fingers crossed it is same 2moz x




Think the forecast looking good......

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 2, 2009)

I do hope so i told lilun I would take him out on his bike LOL


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 2, 2009)

steff09 said:


> I do hope so i told lilun I would take him out on his bike LOL



From what I can make out from the forecast....not that, that is anything to go by....lol....Over your way..it should be sunny and quite warm all day....we have rain coming in later in the day though......Hope the little un enjoys his biking...lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 2, 2009)

ohh dont worry he will , will be mummy who dnt enjoy it but guess it's all part of the exercise


----------

